# water tank guage?



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi All, 
I'm looking for a bit of help or advice! 
I have a very large water tank and the lid is hard for me to reach, to check the level of the water, I dont want to let the water run dry and end up ruining the pump. 
A friend who lives in the UK suggested I go to a place that would be able to fit some kind of guage outside so that I can then see the water level.
Does anyone know of any place here in the Algarve where I can go to have one fitted??
(I already have a pipe fitted in the lid for re-filling the water)
Many Thanks in advance!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on construction of tank how easy it would be to fit, a couple of other ways around problem, fit a float valve just like a toilet cistern so it fills and shuts off automatically or a simple fishing float with a long enough stick to poke through a hole in lid so you can see water level


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Canoeman, its one of those big blue plastic ones, it holds 5,000 litres, its run dry 3 times now which I know isnt good for the pump and I had to get someone to get it working again, the last time I ordered water there was one and a half thousand litres left so wasnt quite ready to be filled. Really need to find someone or somewhere that can do it for me


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

sherry09 said:


> Hi Canoeman, its one of those big blue plastic ones, it holds 5,000 litres, its run dry 3 times now which I know isnt good for the pump and I had to get someone to get it working again, the last time I ordered water there was one and a half thousand litres left so wasnt quite ready to be filled. Really need to find someone or somewhere that can do it for me


Usually they are fitted with a version of these just for that reason, ie no pumping possible if the level is too low or need more water.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Water-Senso...sbs_diy_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1P66MFMVRGQ8Z7ARVKH8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Water-Float...sbs_diy_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=0GQC907Q21FQSM5HEZF6


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the links BodgieMcBodge  I'd have to find someone to fit it for me, would be easier though if I could find a shop here in the Algarve to do it all for me....anyone know of one? Have'nt got the faintest idea where to start looking :-/


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Also used on boats to automatically run electric bilge pumps if there's water in the bilges. Know any good boat yards/chandlers?


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Also used on boats to automatically run electric bilge pumps if there's water in the bilges. Know any good boat yards/chandlers?


Only the marina. Maybe i'll go to where they sell water tanks and they might be able to tell me, thanks!


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

Get a piece of stainless 3/8 inch steel tubing long enough to reach the bottom of the tank, plus about 20 cm more, and a ball float as used in old WCs. Fix the ball to one end of the tube. Drill a hole in the lid of a generous clearance size of the tube. Drop the tube and ball in the tank and feed the other end through the lid. Replace the lid. Stick a tennis ball or similar, preferably fluoprescent. on the upper end of the tube ball high - full ball low - empty.


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

genialgeorge said:


> Get a piece of stainless 3/8 inch steel tubing long enough to reach the bottom of the tank, plus about 20 cm more, and a ball float as used in old WCs. Fix the ball to one end of the tube. Drill a hole in the lid of a generous clearance size of the tube. Drop the tube and ball in the tank and feed the other end through the lid. Replace the lid. Stick a tennis ball or similar, preferably fluoprescent. on the upper end of the tube ball high - full ball low - empty.


Thanks genialgeorge! thats a good one


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can add a T piece or a hose(ish) sized take off to the bottom of the container and a similar thing at the top, you can put a clear plastic flexible pipe between the two so you have an easy and instant reference to see your water level.


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> If you can add a T piece or a hose(ish) sized take off to the bottom of the container and a similar thing at the top, you can put a clear plastic flexible pipe between the two so you have an easy and instant reference to see your water level.


Yes I was told this one and thought it was good but I didnt want holes putting in the tank itself but thanks!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

No need to make holes in the tank.

You need a piece of transparent/translucent plastic tube 3 times as long as the tank is high. Attach one end to a heavy house brick (non-porous type) to stop the tube floating. Drop the brick with the tube attached into the tank. Lower a goodly amount of tube into the tank. Put thumb or finger over the open end and lift the spare tube back up and over the edge of the tank. Attach the open end of the tube to the side of the tank, remove finger/thumb from the open end. The water level in the tube will be the same as the water level in the tank. Attach the loop of the tube on the outside of the tank to the side of the tank so that the entire tube forms one huge 'N' shape with the left-hand upright inside the tank and the right-hand upright being the tube from where you read the water depth. As a small refinement you could add a fishing float to the reading tube and a loose fitting cap to the top of the tube to keep dirt out while letting air in and out. Make sure that the reading tube is always kept attached to the upper part of the tank otherwise, you will quickly empty the tank of water.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

sherry09 said:


> Yes I was told this one and thought it was good but I didnt want holes putting in the tank itself but thanks!


Sherry

You don't need to put holes in the tank....... You should be able to buy a T piece fitting to add into the offtake part of the system. 

You've got lots of choices at the top end of the pipe (which should be slightly higher than the filling point). The easiest of which is to leave it open but with a basic filter to stop dust & insects getting in.


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Guys!  i'm getting the idea now so hopefully soon it'll be sorted out...will let you know how I get on, thanks!


----------

